# Good puppy food?



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Need suggestion for a decent brand of puppy food please? Not the most expensive one though.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What kind of puppy? Does the puppy have any known allergies? I think we all know the usual brands we all like around here, Acana, Orijen, Earthborn Holistics, Merrick, Innova, Solid Gold (it's ok), etc.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Need suggestion for a decent brand of puppy food please? Not the most expensive one though.


What's most important in the food? Do you care if they are GMOs in the food? What is your price range? And like others asked how big is the puppy going to be.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Tek Rations, Healthwise, Nutrisource, and Pure Vita are decent dog foods at a slightly better price!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is 9 week old dachshund/poodle mix. My mom is getting in on friday. I plan on getting it to eat raw as well (in the evening) and see how it goes. I am looking for a good food ingredient wise but not top shelf price as my mom is thinking about the budget. 


Thank you for the suggestions so far. Nutrisource seems to keep getting brought up.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

That sized dog won't eat much, so it won't be expensive to feed, no matter what kibble you choose. My little dogs only eat a little over 1/2 c. per day of their grain free kibble. 

Blue Buffalo Freedom Puppy is supposed to be good. I've heard good comments about it from acquaintances. 

For a very easy on the budget kibble, take a look at Petsmart's new Authority Chicken and Potato Grain Free: Authority® Grain-Free Chicken & Potato Formula Puppy Food - Dry Food - Food - PetSmart. I'm switching my boxer and poodle over to the adult version, and so far so good. The ingredients look decent, too.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Fromm Gold puppy formulas! priced right, great company.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

If your feed store can get Victor that is a good food.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Fromm puppy Gold.


----------



## ownedbyadog (Dec 29, 2012)

My 9 week old is doing great on Dr. Tim's Kinesis.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I ended getting Fromm puppy Gold.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

ownedbyadog said:


> My 9 week old is doing great on Dr. Tim's Kinesis.


Smart choice.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nothing against the Kinesis food (although I have never heard of it. Is it available nationwide?) but how can you know a food is doing well for a dog that is only 9 weeks old? I would say you need weeks to determine if a dog is doing well or not? And since it is a very young puppy (capable of surviving on a variety of things) I find it hard to be able to judge a food based on such a short amount of time feeding it. I am going to google this food and look at the ingredients as I am interested now.



This food looks pretty solid but I have never seen it in stores so I can not use this to feed my mother's new puppy. They are not going to have their food shipped.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Nothing against the Kinesis food (although I have never heard of it. Is it available nationwide?) but how can you know a food is doing well for a dog that is only 9 weeks old? I would say you need weeks to determine if a dog is doing well or not? And since it is a very young puppy (capable of surviving on a variety of things) I find it hard to be able to judge a food based on such a short amount of time feeding it. I am going to google this food and look at the ingredients as I am interested now.


Puppies that young don't adjust very well to new foods so if the person didn't experience any upset, that is a good sign.

I use the Pursuit 30/20 formula and its the best I have ever used.

Both Pursuit and Tim's hyper performance food, Momentum, are best in class.

Look at pro users that use the foods. "Team Momentum"

Tim's food are pretty technical so read the label carefully.

I am glad that pup is only getting .71% phosphorous.


----------



## ownedbyadog (Dec 29, 2012)

Wolf, you are absolutely correct that it takes more time to see how the food is doing. Compared to the Purina crap the breeder fed, she devours the Kinesis, doesn't have a nasty odorous breath, has firm stools (not diarrhea), all without stomach upset. I would say she is doing great


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ownedbyadog: very cute puppy and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ownedbyadog (Dec 29, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Ownedbyadog: very cute puppy and welcome to the forum!


Thank you on both counts.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Great choice on Fromm's Gold! I made that choice, too, but am using the Large Breed.


----------

